
Minecraft is Actually Finished. It's Done. It's Ready. - Garbage
http://kotaku.com/5859539/minecraft-is-actually-finished-its-done
======
idspispopd
A bit of honing in on the news as kotaku's story isn't entirely there.

Minecraft has over 16M registered users, of which >4M have purchased the game.
Neither figure is a firm representation of active players however. Minecraft
receives roughly 10,000 new sales every day(at 15 euros a pop), so we can
generally assume that there is a large, if rotating, pool of active players.

Additionally, while the game is seeing the 1.0, it's far from finished. This
is more of a formality for running out of time before the booked-well-in-
advance launch venue. The "adventure update" (originally planned for the 1.7
beta) has been sidelined for the moment on account of the minecon launch.
Instead the game now features a boss fight and an ending. The developers
(notch/jeb) have kept an active voice in the community and have made it known
that there is still much more content on the way, including what I assume to
be the completion of the adventure update, and possibly other game modes
and/or more advanced pre-built content being generated into maps.

While I feel the game isn't "done" or "ready", it's still a reasonably nice
time filler, even if it's ideology has an existential crisis.

